# Update: John Wooden Dead At 99



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/20...3/wooden.grave.condition/index.html?eref=sihp

99 years old.. amazing


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: John Wooden in grave condition*

Sad News. One of the greatest ever along with Coach K and Bob Knight. RIP whenever it comes his time to go.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: John Wooden Dead At 99 - RIP*



> LOS ANGELES -- Former UCLA basketball coach and Hall of Famer John Wooden died of natural causes on Friday at age 99, the school announced.
> 
> Little had been released regarding his condition.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/los-angeles/news/story?id=5253601

Sad day for basketball. RIP.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

truely a legend in basketball, but many consider him to be the greatest coach of any sport at any level..rip


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I actually saw several of those UCLA teams. He was an incredible coach, the team was absolutely unbeatable in those days.

Truly an ambassador of the sport.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Jesus...if I had half his knowledge I'd be treated like the messiah of Basketball.

Honestly what's great for him is that he got to appreciate 30+ years of "regular" life after coaching. Coaching any professional sport is such a sapping job that a lot of guys don't live long enough after retiring..but he's arguably the greatest basketball mind of all-time and got to fully enjoy the fruits of his labor. 

Between Lebron and this the Finals are going to be historically irrelevant. If you were to play Name Association with basketball he'd be within 5 words for any serious basketball fan.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

With all due respect, **** Larry O'Brien. How awesome would it be to rename the NBA trophy the John Wooden Trophy? In my NBA that would be decided before tomorrow.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

sad day in college basketball


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

terrible news. Lost a truly great man today.


----------



## TYO23 (Feb 2, 2009)

Horrible news...RIP Coach Wooden.


----------



## Reisedoggy (Aug 27, 2004)

RIP to coach Wooden...

I don't bow at the altar of Coach Wooden.. Too many rumors of paying off players.. but he was a great coach


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

"Be more concerned with character than reputation. Character is what you are, reputation is what people think you are." ~ John Wooden 

Rest in Peace.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Why would I name the NBA Finals trophy after John Wooden when he never coached in the NBA? Don't give me this crap about being bigger than the game nonsense. If he couldn't get guys like Lew Alcindor with Sam Gilbert's money, UCLA wouldn't have been a powerhouse.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Sad day for basketball.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

R.i.p


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

HKF said:


> Why would I name the NBA Finals trophy after John Wooden when he never coached in the NBA? Don't give me this crap about being bigger than the game nonsense. If he couldn't get guys like Lew Alcindor with Sam Gilbert's money, UCLA wouldn't have been a powerhouse.



It's sad that people still think that. Sam Gilbert never gave any money to an actual recruit. The most he did do for any Bruin player was throw bbq's at his house, co-sign car loans for used cars that the players paid for, and put them in touch with business men AFTER their college playing days. 99% of this was legal at the time. 

Oh and Wooden hated Sam Gilbert (for various reasons).


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

opcorn:


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Rip


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I need to get in here. Rest In Peace Mr. Wooden, you're finally reunited with your beloved wife Nell. Did you guy's get a chance to read about the story how Coach Wooden wrote love letters to his wife Nell every single night of his life and put them on her pillow ? This guy was as real as it gets. His accomplishments in basketball are truly remarkable and unbeatable. That being said it's the way the man walked in life, and helped others to walk that makes me rank him as the single greatest coach/teacher of all time in any sport.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

DaBruins said:


> It's sad that people still think that. Sam Gilbert never gave any money to an actual recruit. The most he did do for any Bruin player was throw bbq's at his house, co-sign car loans for used cars that the players paid for, and put them in touch with business men AFTER their college playing days. 99% of this was legal at the time.
> 
> Oh and Wooden hated Sam Gilbert (for various reasons).


:laugh:

This is even worse than UK fans who think Calipari is cleaner than a virgin nun. Gilbert was the original Worldwide Wes it's okay to admit it because Gilbert/Wooden were a hell of a lot better at cheating than WWW/Calipari. Everyone cheats when it comes to recruiting, it's just that some are way better at it than others. 

Look Wooden was a great person, seemed rather genuine and nice and was one heck of a coach/motivator, but Gilbert was a big help in the same vein that WWW is to Calipari.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

bball2223 said:


> Everyone cheats when it comes to recruiting, it's just that some are way better at it than others.


not Roy


----------



## Doomsday Device (May 23, 2006)

bball2223 said:


> :laugh:
> 
> This is even worse than UK fans who think Calipari is cleaner than a virgin nun. Gilbert was the original Worldwide Wes it's okay to admit it because Gilbert/Wooden were a hell of a lot better at cheating than WWW/Calipari. Everyone cheats when it comes to recruiting, it's just that some are way better at it than others.
> 
> Look Wooden was a great person, seemed rather genuine and nice and was one heck of a coach/motivator, but Gilbert was a big help in the same vein that WWW is to Calipari.


Gilbert obviously helped maintain the dynasty but Wooden had plenty of success before him. Gilbert only got involved with the team in 1966 after Wooden had already won two titles and after the main core of the next group with Alcindor and Lucius Allen were already recruited and on the team.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

John Wooden's love letter

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFbZckxrTTQ


----------

